# Febreze?



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

I've just been looking around the corners of the Internet in the attempt to research just how safe Febreze is in regards to animals. Apparently, there was a big rumor that went around some time ago that Febreze was toxic to pets and had actually killed several animals but it was proved false. The suspected toxin (zinc chloride) has not even been a notable part of the formula since late 1998 and Febreze isn't an aerosol. Even the ASPCA says Febreze is not linked to pet deaths:



> Here's the official statement from NAPCC: "Veterinary toxicologists at the ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center are conducting an on-going investigation into claims that use of Febreze in the home caused the death of several pets. All information reviewed to date suggests that there is no evidence that Febreze represents any risk to pets when used according to label instructions. Presently, the Center considers the product safe to use in households with pets.


However, I know that, by "household pets," they mean dogs and cats. I'd never use this spray around my birds (most fumes are bad for them) but I was wondering whether it's safe to use Febreze on the fabrics I use in my rats' cage. Thoughts?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

best answer 

no

rats are highly susceptible to these fragrances that we find appealing... their sense of smell is much higher than our own

since these smells can cause irritations in their respiratory airways it opens the door for secondary infections which we all know lead to myco flair ups


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. 

I have a question to add to this. For those who use soft fabric liners, do you use a special kind of detergent and/or fabric softener? Don't most detergents and fabric softeners have some kind of fragrance? I'm just curious now that I've been looking into this subject.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

There are scentless detergents on the market. Febrese masks the problem . if there's a smell, you need to clean the cage.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

I always thought Febreze (and similar products) claimed to kill the germs/bacteria, not just mask the smell. Or maybe I'm getting my commercials crossed... lol.

Anyway, thank-you for the info.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

When I wash my liners, I actually don't use detergent at all. I use biodegradable odorless soap that I got at the local health food store. I don't put anything else into the washer except for the liners. I also don't put dryer sheets in when they go in the dryer.

if they smell really bad or are really soiled I sometimes soak them in a solution of vinegar and water first. 

-Rozaylia


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Vinegar also works really well to cut down that urine smell, and is super cheap to boot!


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

Sure is! I love it.

-Rozaylia


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I would never spray it IN the cage.

I can't stand Febreze. That stuff makes me sneeze and burns my sinuses.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't ever planning on spraying it directly into the cage. I was thinking more along the lines of spraying it, airing it out and then putting it back... but if the fragrances would bother my boys, I'm going to skip on the Febreze altogether.

Thanks for all the input, everyone. We definitely have vinegar I can use.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I use scent-free detergent for my rat laundry myself. I have had no sneezing issues (first sign of problems) since using it.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I use detergent that is from the health food store and baking soda to get the smell out. soak it for a while too in the washer


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I wouldn't take any chances. Better safe than sorry. But then of course...if you actually find somthing that say "fine around household pets and rodents" then I woulsd say...sure! go ahead. You can just keep searching on the internet and maybe you could have them mail you a couple of bottles.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't use febreeze, it's evil stuff like the oust air sanitizers! (The back of the oust can actually says not to enter the room for 24 hours after spraying... nice huh). If you want to get the smell out of things try a steam cleaner, it deoderizes and sanitizes in one step. It might cost you $100 upfront, but they are sooo nice! They clean and sanitize anything super quick and because your just using water it's harmless. As for washing, I use all free and clear on my rat bedding when I wash it and no fabric softener. They seem to be fine with that. I soak them in vinegar overnight though before I wash them so it kills the amonia smells in the hammocks.


----------

